# HTML-Dateien und Jar-Archive



## Gast (22. Jun 2006)

Hallo Java-Freunde!

Ich habe einen kleinen Teil eines Projektes mitentwickelt und soll das nun als Jar-Archiv zur Verfügung stellen. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Web-Projekt. Ich habe nun das Problem, dass ich ein HTML-Formular in das Archiv packen will, das meinen Teil bedienbar macht.

Das problem ist nun, kann ich in IE eine HTML-Datei ansprechen, die in einem Jar-Archiv verpackt ist? Oder muss ich die seite aus dem Archiv herausholen? Eine möglichkeit wäre noch, es mit einem Resource-Stream zu versuchen, aber ich wüsste gerne, ob es noch einen anderen weg gibt.

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Jun 2006)

Ist das ein Applet?


----------



## Gast (22. Jun 2006)

Nein, es handelt sich dabei um ein Formular, ein einfaches HTML-Formular dass ich einfach mit dem Jar-Archiv mitliefern möchte.


----------



## foobar (22. Jun 2006)

Was ist denn das für eine Anwendung? Welche Techologien setzt du ein Servlet, JSP, J2EE? 
Wie soll denn der IE auf ein Jar zugreifen?


----------



## gast (22. Jun 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist denn das für eine Anwendung? Welche Techologien setzt du ein Servlet, JSP, J2EE?
> Wie soll denn der IE auf ein Jar zugreifen?



Wir benutzen Struts oder JSF. Meine Idee war eine Library zu erzeugen, in der ich auch das HTML-Formular anbieten kann. Scheinbar ist das nicht so einfach. Man muss Webseiten wohl immer aus dem Archiv herausholen und dann in das Framework einbinden, stimmt das?


----------



## foobar (22. Jun 2006)

Eigentlich erstellst du ein WAR-Archiv das dann auf dem Server deployt wird. Benutz mal die Suche.


----------



## Guest (22. Jun 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eigentlich erstellst du ein WAR-Archiv das dann auf dem Server deployt wird. Benutz mal die Suche.



Ok, aber fakt ist, ich kann im Browser kein HTML-File ansprechen, das in einer Bibliothek eingebettet ist, also Jar oder War. stimmt das so?


----------



## foobar (22. Jun 2006)

Ja, das stimmt. Das brauchst du auch nicht, wenn du alles ins WAR packst. Guck dir mal an wie andere Projekte das machen.


----------



## Gast (15. Aug 2006)

ich habe einige spiele vom internet fuer meine handy aufgeladet.die koenen gerade ins handy aufgeladet werden aber man kann sie nicht auf dem computer zuerst probieren und dann auf handy aufladen.und internet hab ich rausgefunden dass das ein JAR archiv ist aber ich wweiss nicht wie man das fuer den handy spiele zu spielen benutzen kann


----------



## Jockel (15. Aug 2006)

@gast:
Meine Glaskugel ist recht verschmutzt heute, aber ich tippe mal darauf, dass du einen Emulator suchst (zu finden unter anderem im WTK: http://java.sun.com/products/sjwtoolkit/)


----------

